# Banamine dosage for a goat



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

We are going to band a buck.

What is the dosage for Banamine?

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Banamine is 1 cc per 100#...

I also give tetanus antitoxin 2 cc : )


----------

